# Great male singers of the present



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

OK, we've had the loveliest baritones and tenors thread where we have recognized them for their looks, but shouldn't we recognize them for their voices and acting ability, at least "as well"?

We've had the thread about the best male singers of the past (and even the future). Huh... aren't we forgetting something?

I encourage you all to post here YouTubes or audio files of your *currently active (that is, still performing in opera houses) *favorite male singers, all fachs, considering their voices and regardless of their looks, performing the numbers that you consider to be most demonstrative of their vocal and acting talents.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Bryn Terfel, performing one of the most beautiful of Wagner's arias:


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

His is not a voice for everyone's taste.

I'm talking about Klaus Florian Vogt, the german tenor.

His timbre, the way he manages his high notes, are not your typical heldentenor. However, the way he sings let me mesmerized sometimes.

We can watch his Lohengrin:






However, we don't have his best role (in my opinion) uploaded to youtube, so I link a sound file. This is Vogt as Paul, from _Die Tote Stadt_:

Vogt - Die Tote Stadt - O Freund, ich werde sie...- Madrid, 2010

Superb singing, indeed.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Two very different versions of Valentin's aria from Faust from two baritones at the height of their powers.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

I know there will be plenty of people rushing to make this choice. But even aside from the whole el Guapo thing, I really do love Jonas Kaufmann's voice, particularly as Siegmund.

I have purposefully chosen the clip below, not from the live Met broadcast, but from a performance a few weeks earlier (where I think he actually sang better). The images are only stills, but perhaps this way some of us can focus a little more on hearing his voice rather than drooling over his looks.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Gregory Kunde is a veteran american tenor, that has devoted most of his career to the french and italian standard repertoire.

He has a very easy top register, and in the last couple of years has given some of his best performances.

We can listen to his Guillaume Tell, arguably his best role:






In _Bianca e Fernando_, by Bellini:






or _La Fille du Regiment_:


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

Although I'm more of a tenor's fan (and specifically of the gentleman mentioned by Amfortas), I can certainly appreciate wonderful baritones and basses. Two of my favorites in the former category are Thomas Hampson and Dietrich Henschel.

Hampson, of course, is well known. Some of my favorite recordings by him, however, are not of "serious" music, but rather American folk music of the 19th century. The attached link is for a YouTube clip of him singing one of these melodies, the beautiful and haunting "_Shenandoah_:"




He is one of the few classical singers who can adjust his vocal production to suit this type of music.

Henschel has made his career primarily in the German-speaking countries and, unfortunately, is not as well known. Although the video at the attached link has him singing one of the bass arias from Bach's "Weihnachtsoratorium," he is actually a lyric baritone with a voice that is often reminiscent of that other Dietrich -- Fischer-Dieskau, that is:




I've heard him in the DVD of the Zürich "Il Ritorno d'Ulisse in Patria" and as Pizarro in a 2002 Deutsche Welle broadcast of "_Fidelio_;" he has also recently sung Wagner's Beckmesser.


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

I know Sospiro put two in her post but one of them in particular I think is great - Simon Keenlyside of course. His role as Papageno is genius (I know this has been posted many times before but here it is again)






and this from Don Carlos - both Kaufman and Keenlyside (lets just stick to the singing talents and not the thought of both of these two on stage together  _or is that just me_)


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Bix said:


> . . . and this from Don Carlos - both Kaufman and Keenlyside (lets just stick to the singing talents and not the thought of both of these two on stage together  _or is that just me_)


I know *I'm* getting strangely excited. Oh oh . . . I may have to start rethinking this whole "orientation" thing. 

Later edit: OK, now Simon in the duck hat is starting to look good to me, too. I'm *really* getting worried!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Bix said:


> I know Sospiro put two in her post but one of them in particular I think is great - Simon Keenlyside of course. His role as Papageno is genius (I know this has been posted many times before but here it is again)


I never tire of seeing this, thanks Barry



Bix said:


> and this from Don Carlos - both Kaufman and Keenlyside (lets just stick to the singing talents and not the thought of both of these two on stage together  _or is that just me_)


This doesn't do Simon's Gay Icon status any harm :lol:


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

amfortas said:


> I know *I'm* getting strangely excited. Oh oh . . . I may have to start rethinking this whole "orientation" thing.
> 
> Later edit: OK, now Simon in the duck hat is starting to look good to me, too. I'm *really* getting worried!


You're not coming to the Stage Door with me then - I couldn't cope with the competition.


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

sospiro said:


> You're not coming to the Stage Door with me then - I couldn't cope with the competition.


me or amfortas - oh that picture is great, did you take that (sorry i'm going right off track)

Simon Keenlyside the Cambridge Zooligist is a great singer, my eyes are covered.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Bix said:


> that picture is great, did you take that


Yes I did, after Macbeth

(My Macbeth Experience)



Bix said:


> Simon Keenlyside the Cambridge Zoologist is a great singer, my eyes are covered.


:lol:


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

Just reading this now - what an amazing experience - im not jealous in the slightest


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Željko Lučić is my favourite verdian baritone among current singers.

I've watched him grow in Frankfurt, until a few years ago he has jumped to the biggest opera houses in Europe, and to the MET.

Let's hear some of his best Verdi roles:

Don Carlo






Rigoletto






Il Conte di Luna


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

schigolch said:


> Željko Lučić is my favourite verdian baritone among current singers.
> 
> I've watched him grow in Frankfurt, until a few years ago he has jumped to the biggest opera houses in Europe, and to the MET.


I've only heard his Macbeth, and I quite like it. I'm not crazy about it, but it's good.


----------



## Operafocus (Jul 17, 2011)

Tenor-wise? *Giuseppe Giacomini* - he's 70 and still active.

Nessun Dorma





Vesti la giubba





Ave Maria


----------



## Operafocus (Jul 17, 2011)

One of the most beautiful Verdi-baritones I've heard live is *Quinn Kelsey*, a 33-year-old Hawaiian fella. I saw him do the title role in "Rigoletto" three times(!) when he was in Oslo, and I've never heard anything like it. A baritone-friend of mine sat with his mouth wide open throughout the whole performance. Absolutely stunning! His "Cortigiani" was *just*... unbelievable. I brought people along who's never seen an opera in their lives who left sobbing, dazed and amazed.


----------



## Operafocus (Jul 17, 2011)

Quinn Kelsey singing "Cortigiani" live: 
View attachment quinn-cortigiani.mp3


This recording doesn't really do him justice, but it gives you _some_ idea of what he sounds like live.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Operafocus said:


> Tenor-wise? *Giuseppe Giacomini* - he's 70 and still active.


Thanks for posting Operafocus - I didn't know him but he has just the sort of voice I love.


----------



## Operafocus (Jul 17, 2011)

mamascarlatti said:


> Thanks for posting Operafocus - I didn't know him but he has just the sort of voice I love.


I'm glad you liked it! He kinda got stuck in the shadow of _the three tenors_ and as very well known for this reason. However, if you mention him to most opera singers, they'll go all gooey.  He does have the kinda voice that makes you think, "Bloody H***!" So thrilling and exciting! A bit of a shock when I first saw this tiny, skinny guy (who's also half blind) walk out on the stage, and nearly fell off my chair when *that* came out of him - not quite what I'd expected. :lol:


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

I think many people agree that Juan Diego Flórez is one of the best singers of all times in his repertoire of choice. He is still young (only 38) and seems poised for a long career.

Like many other, his big opportunity came when called to replace a sick singer in _Matilde di Shabran_, when he was just 23.

I've watched Mr. Flórez at stage quite often, and his performances are usually flawless, with a few exceptions. Among his discography, I would stand out:














































on top of some really great CDs with belcanto arias.

Roles that are not really suitable for him, at least for the time being, like the Ducca and, to a lesser extent, Arturo, he has retired or being very careful about giving live performances.

Perhaps his absolute best:

Ecco ridente in cielo


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

schigolch said:


> I think many people agree that Juan Diego Flórez is one of the best singers of all times in his repertoire of choice. He is still young (only 38) and seems poised for a long career.
> 
> Like many other, his big opportunity came when called to replace a sick singer in _Matilde di Shabran_, when he was just 23.
> 
> ...


I agree. He has been extremely clever (with the exceptions you mention) and even though his repertoire is narrow, he's making a very good career out of his specialist roles.

I saw him in La Fille at ROH and he made it look so easy which shows how good he is.

One of my favourites is this.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Another very fine singer active in the same fach as JDF is Lawrence Brownlee.

Here is a rather martial version of "A mes amis"






and in La cenerentola from the Met:


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

Operafocus said:


> Quinn Kelsey singing "Cortigiani" live:
> View attachment 2211
> 
> 
> This recording doesn't really do him justice, but it gives you _some_ idea of what he sounds like live.


Very impressive. Sounds as if he should have a good career ahead of him. thank you for the post.


----------



## Operafocus (Jul 17, 2011)

GoneBaroque said:


> Very impressive. Sounds as if he should have a good career ahead of him. thank you for the post.


I'm glad you enjoyed it


----------



## sabrina (Apr 26, 2011)

I couldn't decide whether I'd rather open a new thread, and if opera is appropriate for it. 
I don't love pop opera, but I was amazed by what I discovered...
Il volo (=the flight) is a group of Italian teenagers Gianluca, Piero and Igtazio (2 are 16 and one is 17). They are *not* singing opera, but their fresh high quality voices, and their stage appearance is mind-blowing. They have the young age as a huge advantage. Weird, but they made me remember the three tenors.
When some 15-16 years old sing O sole mio, like they did...I only envy those parents for having kids like them.
This my first clip...I viewed. O sole mio sung at America got talent (rather stupid) show. My idea is, the show is stupid, not the contenders.






This their Granada (they were even younger...in 2010)






What do you think?

PS: Mercy, as I broke my right wrist and I have a spooky black eye (due to a forehead blow)


----------



## Operafocus (Jul 17, 2011)

mamascarlatti said:


> Another very fine singer active in the same fach as JDF is Lawrence Brownlee.
> 
> Here is a rather martial version of "A mes amis"


Bloody hell, he's high! And so naturally so! Thanks


----------



## Operafocus (Jul 17, 2011)

One tenor that I quite recently discovered is *Cesar Gutierrez*. I'm two ways about him at the moment where I can't quite make up my mind. He may be a bit... too spinto (and maybe at times sharp?) for these romantic roles, but then again... I think his tops are just phenomenal. And *really* exciting. He's not exactly charming the wheels off wheel barrows here, but it's exciting still


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

After a career of 30 years or so The Jamaican Bass-Baritone Sir Willard White is still going strong. Here he is with Béatrice Uria-Monzon in Bartok'sBluebeards Castle which he sang at the Marinsky in 2010. He also recently did Wotan in Walkure with Sir Simon Rattle.


----------



## Operafocus (Jul 17, 2011)




----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

Operafocus said:


> One tenor that I quite recently discovered is *Cesar Gutierrez*. I'm two ways about him at the moment where I can't quite make up my mind. He may be a bit... too spinto (and maybe at times sharp?) for these romantic roles, but then again... I think his tops are just phenomenal. And *really* exciting. He's not exactly charming the wheels off wheel barrows here, but it's exciting still
> 
> The basic sound of the voice is attractive, and oh yes, he has the high notes! I think he still needs to develop a little more finesse and subtlety in his interpretations, however. In this case, I don't hear any real tenderness . . . instead of introducing himself to Mimi, he sounds as though he's preparing to storm the fortress.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

GoneBaroque said:


> After a career of 30 years or so The Jamaican Bass-Baritone Sir Willard White is still going strong. Here he is with Béatrice Uria-Monzon in Bartok'sBluebeards Castle which he sang at the Marinsky in 2010. He also recently did Wotan in Walkure with Sir Simon Rattle.


Willard White sounds wonderful on here - wish I had a recording of this.


----------



## Operafocus (Jul 17, 2011)

MAuer said:


> The basic sound of the voice is attractive, and oh yes, he has the high notes! I think he still needs to develop a little more finesse and subtlety in his interpretations, however. In this case, I don't hear any real tenderness . . . instead of introducing himself to Mimi, he sounds as though he's preparing to storm the fortress.


I totally agree on the finesse. Not much soft _piano_ going on there :lol: It sounds a bit like he's trying to sing her dress off - not by gently sliding her out of it, but literally ripping it off. ("Look, no hands!" :lol: ) But there is something exciting about it, I can't get past that. Probably cause I like me some thrilling spinto


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

One of my favorite basses, and still active: Gwynne Howell.
Unfortunately, there is no video of him singing another one of Verdi's unbending father figures, Philip II. He received many favorable reviews for that role.


----------



## Operafocus (Jul 17, 2011)

I have another one I'm not quite sure about: Marcello Bedoni. I hadn't even heard of him until today. Some of the numbers he does, he has flickers of that "Pavarotti sound" (but not as smooth, mind) and other times he's trying to *be* Corelli (esp when doing "Carmen" in the weirdest French imaginable).

La donna e mobile





Mattinata





Granada


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

An interesting, and still young, singer:


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Celso Albelo - Una furtiva lagrima


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Ismael Jordi - Una furtiva lagrima


----------



## ooopera (Jul 27, 2011)

schigolch said:


> Ismael Jordi - Una furtiva lagrima


Looks promising


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Michael Fabiano - Una furtiva lagrima


----------



## Operafocus (Jul 17, 2011)

Another "new" discovery I've made is David Lomeli. If I'm not totally mistaken, the guy's still only 29. One of Domingo's muses (won the 2006 Operalia thingy).


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful voice. The Ingemisco was especially fine. It seemed that the sound on the Oh soave Fanciulla was somewhat of. The voices did not seem clear. The Che Gelida Manina was better, but the Ingemisco was to me the prize. We can only hope he does not abuse his voice as so many lyrics have done and enjoy a long career.. No names will be mentioned to protect the guilty.


----------



## Operafocus (Jul 17, 2011)

I agree, "Ingemisco" is the definite highlight. This is also the latest output (this month, actually, I think) - the others are a few years back.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

I love young Russian basso Grigory Soloviov.

La Fenice is currently showing the Aix-en-Provence production of Acis & Galatea & Grigory is once again singing Polypheme.


----------



## Operafocus (Jul 17, 2011)

FINALLY managed to get my hands on a recording of Quinn Kelsey's "Cortigiani" that actually does him some justice. But this is a voice one *has* to hear in the house to get the full effect of.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Operafocus said:


> FINALLY managed to get my hands on a recording of Quinn Kelsey's "Cortigiani" that actually does him some justice. But this is a voice one *has* to hear in the house to get the full effect of.


:clap:

Fabulous!


----------



## gpolyz (Nov 25, 2011)

Before Kaufmann`s excursions into Wagner I thought that the 'heldentor' was an extinct species. Kaufmann's Siegmund has that wondeful baritonal timbre and unrestricted sound that has been been missing since Jon Vicker`s days. In addition, Kaufmann is convincing in the softer passages in a manner that takes us back many decades to the days of Suthaus and Vinay.

I hope that his voice holds up for many years. The combination of Italian opera and Wagner was never a usual practice.


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

Jon Vickers wrote that he liked to sing Italian because the language caressed the voice while German exploited it.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

GoneBaroque said:


> Jon Vickers wrote that he liked to sing Italian because the language caressed the voice while German exploited it.


What a great quote. Italian is such a beautiful language to listen to.


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

gpolyz said:


> Before Kaufmann`s excursions into Wagner I thought that the 'heldentor' was an extinct species. Kaufmann's Siegmund has that wondeful baritonal timbre and unrestricted sound that has been been missing since Jon Vicker`s days. In addition, Kaufmann is convincing in the softer passages in a manner that takes us back many decades to the days of Suthaus and Vinay.
> 
> I hope that his voice holds up for many years. The combination of Italian opera and Wagner was never a usual practice.


Welcome, gpolyz! It's great to have another Kaufmann enthusiast with us.


----------



## Operafocus (Jul 17, 2011)

Did you guys hear him at the Jussi gala? I gotta say, his Pagliacci floored me a little bit.


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

Operafocus said:


> Did you guys hear him at the Jussi gala? I gotta say, his Pagliacci floored me a little bit.


Yes -- he was amazing!


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

In an attrmpt to keep the Opera Thread alive in the absence of our two departed experts here is my contribution by the German based Canadian Tenor Lance Ryan.






The Kaiser 's Monolog from the 2nd act of Richard Strauss' opera "Die Frau ohne Schatten"






and in two parts from Siegfried


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I love the voice of Phillipe Jaroussky. He is the best counter-tenor I have heard. A lot of them seem to sound like they strain their voices a bit, but Jaroussky? Not at all.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

GoneBaroque said:


> In an attrmpt to keep the Opera Thread alive in the absence of our two departed experts here is my contribution by the German based Canadian Tenor Lance Ryan.


Thanks GB. And the opera thread won't die, there are still plenty of us opera fans left. Maybe not as knowledgeable but just as passionate.


----------



## larifari (Sep 5, 2011)

This thread brought many singers to my attention whom I have not had the fortune to hear and listen to before. So, I understand that nobody here heard of or listened to Richard Margison or Ben Heppner. Their only curse is their non-Italian sounding names.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

larifari said:


> This thread brought many singers to my attention whom I have not had the fortune to hear and listen to before. So, I understand that nobody here heard of or listened to Richard Margison or Ben Heppner. Their only curse is their non-Italian sounding names.


Why don't you post your favourite video clips of these singers?

I have a handful of recordings with Ben Heppner (including his recital of French Arias and his Met Fidelio with Mattila), not so familiar with Margison although the name rings a bell - ah yes, he's in a DVD of Ariadne auf Naxos.


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

larifari said:


> This thread brought many singers to my attention whom I have not had the fortune to hear and listen to before. So, I understand that nobody here heard of or listened to Richard Margison or Ben Heppner. Their only curse is their non-Italian sounding names.


Yes, I've heard both of them, and I like Heppner -- not so crazy about Margison. I don't think the "sound" (i.e., nationality, ethnicity) of a singer's name is much of a factor these days. Lawrence Brownlee has been very successful in the Italian and French lyric coloratura roles for tenors; Stephen Gould, Simon O'Neill, Lance Ryan, Robert Gambill, and Ian Storey, just to name a few, are all regulars in the heldentenor/dramatic tenor repertoire at major opera houses in the German-speaking countries (and we'll probably soon add Jay Hunter Morris to that group, based on his recent Met Siegfried). And, of course, there's Jonas Kaufmann, whose German name hasn't kept the Met and other major international houses from engaging him (to great success) in Italian and French roles. The same is true for his fellow German Diana Damrau.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

MAuer said:


> Yes, I've heard both of them, and I like Heppner -- not so crazy about Margison. *I don't think the "sound" (i.e., nationality, ethnicity) of a singer's name is much of a factor these days. *


Quite. When I look at my favourites I can think of a huge number of non-Italian names: Charles Workman, Toby Spence, Paul Groves, Ian Bostrige, Mark Padmore, John Mark Ainsley, Richard Croft, Nathan Gunn, Christopher Maltman, Christopher Ventris, Gerald Finley, Simon Keenlyside, Bryn Terfel, Tom Randle, John Relyea, David Daniels, Tim Mead, Andreas Scholl, Klaus Florian Voigt, Bejun Mehta, Mariusz Kwiecień, Piotr Beczala, Pavol Breslik, Misha Didyk, Dmitri Hvorostovsky, Juan Diego Flórez, Topi Lehtipuu, Matti Salminen, Juha Uusitalo, René Pape, Yann Beuron, Nicolas Rivenq, Philippe Jaroussky -

and those are just the male singers who are active today.


----------



## larifari (Sep 5, 2011)

MAuer said:


> Yes, I've heard both of them, and I like Heppner -- not so crazy about Margison. I don't think the "sound" (i.e., nationality, ethnicity) of a singer's name is much of a factor these days. Lawrence Brownlee has been very successful in the Italian and French lyric coloratura roles for tenors; Stephen Gould, Simon O'Neill, Lance Ryan, Robert Gambill, and Ian Storey, just to name a few, are all regulars in the heldentenor/dramatic tenor repertoire at major opera houses in the German-speaking countries (and we'll probably soon add Jay Hunter Morris to that group, based on his recent Met Siegfried). And, of course, there's Jonas Kaufmann, whose German name hasn't kept the Met and other major international houses from engaging him (to great success) in Italian and French roles. The same is true for his fellow German Diana Damrau.


Let me respectfully disagree. The NAME is definitely a factor in international recognition. When it comes to OPERA, do you REALLY think that a Ben Heppner or a Richard Margison or a Robert Ilosfalvi could EVER have a fair competition with a dime-a-dozen, two-bit blind Italian like Andrea Bocelli.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

larifari said:


> Let me respectfully disagree. The NAME is definitely a factor in international recognition. When it comes to OPERA, do you REALLY think that a Ben Heppner or a Richard Margison or a Robert Ilosfalvi could EVER have a fair competition with a dime-a-dozen, two-bit blind Italian like Andrea Bocelli.


Oh, you're talking about Andrea Bocelli, ie marketing-hyped amplified crossover!

I don't think anyone on the list would have much of a chance (except Kaufmann because of his Latin-lover looks, possibly) but luckily for us lovers of opera they don't seem to want to try.


----------



## Pandora (Dec 22, 2011)

This is really cool! I just joined TC last week and was directed to the opera forum and as I looked at various topics, I came across this one of "great male singers of the present". I absolutely MUST weigh in here on the subject - I have "discovered" someone who I believe qualifies as the BEST living bass/baritone who is active on the opera circuit - his name is David Pittsinger. The first time I heard him (in NYC as Emelio in South Pacific), it brought tears to my eyes (no kidding - my friends thought I was crazy but I couldn't help myself!) When the show came to DC, I saw it twice just so I could hear him sing again (the Broadway version was MUCH better in terms of staging, etc.) Then I went to Miami to hear him in Don Giovanni and now I'm going back to NYC to hear him sing only three times in Act 3 of Massanet's Manon!
If anyone else has heard him, please weigh in - since no one in my immediate circle of friends even listens to classical music (they tend to watch TV which I don't do much of), it would be wonderful to learn if there are any other fans of his out there who will validate my claim . . .


----------



## Dster (Oct 3, 2011)

larifari said:


> Let me respectfully disagree. The NAME is definitely a factor in international recognition. When it comes to OPERA, do you REALLY think that a Ben Heppner or a Richard Margison or a Robert Ilosfalvi could EVER have a fair competition with a dime-a-dozen, two-bit blind Italian like Andrea Bocelli.


Andrea Bocelli is not an opera singer and never will be. Back to your point, there are many very famous non Latin singers in the past and still active. Sumi Jo is Korean, Cotrubus, Gheorghiu, Grubernova & Netrebko are Slavics, Janet Baker & Joan Plowright are Anglo Saxons. It is the ability of the singer that is important, not his/her place of birth. Naturally Latins has a slight advantage over say orientals because opera is sung mostly in a language that they are familiar with, but many famous singers in the past had overcame this barrier with no difficulty.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Pandora said:


> This is really cool! I just joined TC last week and was directed to the opera forum and as I looked at various topics, I came across this one of "great male singers of the present". I absolutely MUST weigh in here on the subject - I have "discovered" someone who I believe qualifies as the BEST living bass/baritone who is active on the opera circuit - his name is David Pittsinger. The first time I heard him (in NYC as Emelio in South Pacific), it brought tears to my eyes (no kidding - my friends thought I was crazy but I couldn't help myself!) When the show came to DC, I saw it twice just so I could hear him sing again (the Broadway version was MUCH better in terms of staging, etc.) Then I went to Miami to hear him in Don Giovanni and now I'm going back to NYC to hear him sing only three times in Act 3 of Massanet's Manon!
> If anyone else has heard him, please weigh in - since no one in my immediate circle of friends even listens to classical music (they tend to watch TV which I don't do much of), it would be wonderful to learn if there are any other fans of his out there who will validate my claim . . .


I'm afraid I don't know him (Here at the ends of the earth I rely on DVDs and CDs for my opera fixes), but I'll certainly keep an ear out for him!


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

Here is a clip from the Teatro Colon production of Massenet's Don Quixote with David Pittsinger as the Don and Eduardo Chama as Sancho






and from Florida Grand Opera, Pittsinger as Don Giovanni with Brittany Ann Reneé Robinson as Zerlina


----------

